# Is there a particular reason why ELH threads are closed?



## Sammael (Jun 17, 2002)

I was not aware of any rules concerning the ELH. This is not a WotC forum, so I see nothing wrong with them. Of course, I am not a regular poster, so if there was an incident concerning it or something, I am unaware of it.


----------



## reutbing0 (Jun 17, 2002)

A playtest version of the ELH in .pdf-format can be found on the web. A lot ELH-threads discuss and copy material from that (illegal) document and are closed because of it. i'm not a mod, but that would be the most logical explanation.

I feel it's a good thing they're closed. it's one thing to DL it for your own perusal, but by posting about it here we might cause legal troubles for Morrus.


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 17, 2002)

Not all ELH threads are closed (or will be closed). Only those that post information (or link to information) from the ELH playtest material. Scoops about the ELH (such as those from Dragon, Dungeon, or whatever) are cool.

Someone broke their NDA by either publishing the info (or allowing their copy of the ELH playtest stuff to get out).  And that's a big "no-no."

I can't speak for Morrus, but linking to other boards that blatantly come out and say "Here is a list of feats from the ELH playtest material" or allowing peeps to post such things here could get ENWorld into trouble with WotC.


----------



## Sammael (Jun 17, 2002)

I wasn't even aware of that playtest version until now... of course, I have to find it and d/l it now to see if the ELH should really be on my shopping list... 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 17, 2002)

Btw, who cares about epic levels? 

"Hey Zeus, eat THIS!"


----------



## Xarlen (Jun 17, 2002)

No, it's because the MAN is keeping us down!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 17, 2002)

Some days ago, I've made the suggestion to post an announcement regarding the pirated playtest document, such as "Don't post information based on this document". As the thread didn't get much attention, I guess that the moderators didn't think it was neccessary or maybe not a good idea - or maybe they just missed it. But then again, there are already several announcements in General Discussion, so I guess, it might get overlooked anyways.


----------



## smetzger (Jun 19, 2002)

Lets remember this site got its popularity because of the scoops and NDA violations that Eric posted.

Morrus, will you post info from this document on the front page?

Is EN World officialy not going to post information from NDA violations?


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

smetzger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is EN World officialy not going to post information from NDA violations? *




new owner..new rules..same attitude..


----------



## smetzger (Jun 19, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> new owner..new rules..same attitude.. *




I was unaware of any new rules.  Please explain the new rules.


----------



## angramainyu (Jun 19, 2002)

More often than not, stuff Eric posted "early" wasn't from NDA leaks, but from lucky people who had picked up finished products from stared that had got shipped stuff early.

In general, I think it's safe to say we don't want to encourage NDA leaks by posting them.  There's multiple reasons for this, including opening Morrus up to legal problems, causing badwill between this site and various publishers, as well as reducing the industry's desire to playtest.  Each on their own is a good reason, and taken together they should be quite compelling.

On the other hand, some leaked information will only serve to whet appetites, so a leak here and there can actually help sales of some products.

If Morrus wants to post something, that's his call.  By posting stuff on the message boards you're taking that choice way from him.  So, if you've got an NDA secret you want to share, email Morrus, and let him decide if he wants to or not, don't just post it on the boards.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the main objection to the ELH leaks was the fact that wholesale quoting was taken place.  For much of the stuff Eric posted to his website, he posted short summaries.  But for the ELH, I remember (before I stopped following the roleplaying stuff...) whole feats being described, for instance.  Not "This feat kinda does this," but "this feat's exact description is...".


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 19, 2002)

Exactly.  

There's a fine line between a teaser, "Hey, in ELH, PCs will be able to do (insert neat thing here)" and "Hey, on p. XX of the ELH, here are all the feats that Fighters can use, quoted verbatim!"


Ashtal


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 19, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Exactly.
> 
> There's a fine line between a teaser, "Hey, in ELH, PCs will be able to do (insert neat thing here)" and "Hey, on p. XX of the ELH, here are all the feats that Fighters can use, quoted verbatim!"
> 
> ...




Right Ash- not to mention that posting that crap verbatim from playtest material is illegal (NDA and other stuff).....and it doesnt help matters that a lot of WotC peeps prowl the boards here. 

Seeing a thread posting that stuff would not go over well with the WotC peeps. And seeing ENWorld allowing it to continue would go over even worse.


----------



## smetzger (Jun 20, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Right Ash- not to mention that posting that crap verbatim from playtest material is illegal (NDA and other stuff).....and it doesnt help matters that a lot of WotC peeps prowl the boards here.
> 
> Seeing a thread posting that stuff would not go over well with the WotC peeps. And seeing ENWorld allowing it to continue would go over even worse. *




1) I have no problem with closing the threads down.

2)  I do believe that alot of stuff that Eric put up was a result of NDA violations.  I know Eric restrained from posting complete documents, however, he didn't shy away from tidbits that playtesters sent him.

3) I wanted to know what Morrus' policy on reporting news was. 

4) We all know that the playtest document making its way around the internet was in fact written by Ranger Wicket.


----------



## Grazzt (Jun 20, 2002)

smetzger said:
			
		

> *
> 4) We all know that the playtest document making its way around the internet was in fact written by Ranger Wicket.  *




LOL.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2002)

You see, though, I'm a bit hogtied here.  I so so want to post fake stuff about ELH, but since apparently everyone except for me has seen it, it's not really worth the effort.


----------

